# Merle! Merleee! Meeerrrlleee!



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

:shock:

My grandpa and I went up to Athens (Ohio) this morning, just to derp around and on our way home, we stopped in this Petstore called "petland" which I've never been and knowing my love of going in and looking around, we went in. Of course I had planned to look at their mice, just to see, but didn't expect to find anything beyond maybe black selfs, PEW or agouti.

imagine my surprise when I saw THIS
















I tell you, my heart has never raced so quickly!

Now to just hope he doesn't up and die on me lol, with the exception of one, which had runny eyes, the rest looked pretty healthy.


----------



## Lyra (Mar 1, 2013)

Wow, such a beauty! Congratulations! 

I wish I was lucky like you


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Congrats! Both of my merles came from Petcos, so they're not so rare anymore... Still a good find! Does yours have better type then the other mice in the bin? The buck I found was especially nice, I always wonder about the origins of these less then common mice. Whos lines they must have come from.

Are you thinking of black merles, or do you have another color you plan on breeding it in?


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

His type isn't the best, he's got fairly big ears but he was actually one of the smallest in there, there was a roan (looked like him but without the black) that was much bigger, but I thought "hey! a merle! better get him before I have a heart attack!", He's healthy, just fairly skinny, he ate for about 2 hours when I got him settled him.

As far as colors go, Black merles are a definite and I've heard that chocolate merles are pretty, so since I've always got chocolates, I figured I'd have a go at trying to breed some and once I get my self merles figured out, might have a go at pied/broken merles too, if I ever managed to find a blue mouse somewhere, will probably breed blue merles one day too.


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Nov 19, 2012)

Rare or not, I love the way merles look. I guess I won't get one though... I've decided that going inside a pet store is bad for me so I've been staying away from them lately. I always come home with either a toy, a treat or a new animal.


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

Merles are pretty rare around here, I've *never* seen one, which is why I was so surprised, I'd seen a few people on here who found merles in petstores and I was always like "why can't that be me?!" lol. planning on going back to Athens in the spring and going back to that petstore to see what else I might find.


----------

